# Metroid: SR388, losing hope



## sami

I heard about this homemade remake a very long time ago. I understand that something like this takes a long time, but just having this teaser wiggled in your face is too much!

Awhile back he had a website but it was hacked and thus taken down forever. Now the project's gone "underground" and it's being kept hush hush. I've just about lost hope on this just like with Shenmue 3...

Anyway, here's the teaser for those who have never heard of it:


(That warning go away after 10 seconds)

Here's a channel with some vids on engine testing: http://www.youtube.com/user/MetroidEngine


----------



## synrgy

I love Metroid.

First game I ever bought with my own money. I saved my $2.50 allowance for several months and then triumphantly went to Toys'R'Us and bought the original Metroid for the original Nintendo, when I was about 10 years old. Played the absolute CRAP out of it, but come to think of it I don't think I ever actually beat the game.

Super Metroid for SNES is one of my all time favorite games on any system, ever.

Metroid Prime on GC was fucking EPIC.

The music for the whole series has always been highly enjoyable for me as well.


----------



## Sepultorture

ah metroid, never was i ever board by that game, ever

i beat the first one, the Snes one, half way beat the game boy first one, beat the others on game boy colour

beat prime, but haven't played any of the other ones sadly


----------



## Isan

Metroid metal FTW Phendrana Drifts | Metroid Metal


----------



## Empryrean

wow looks good!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

There has been a few successful fan made/home made games of late. There's a fan made game of Fate/Stay Night based on the Unlimited Codes engine. My sister plays it all the time, loves it. 

As for this though, it's treading on sacred ground of a great series, so I'm checking and approaching with extreme caution. 

But with that in mind, even the greatest series have their share of hiccups:

The 6 Worst Games Ever Farted Out by Beloved Franchises | Cracked.com


----------



## Cuda

Isan said:


> Metroid metal FTW Phendrana Drifts | Metroid Metal



Yeah I bought the Varia Suite cd and shirts. Still Goat has probably the best Metroid cover I have ever heard.

Music

Check out the Icebeam Cometh


----------



## DDDorian

Damn, this still isn't done? I periodically remember and then forget it exists. Sucks because Metroid II badly needs a remake.

Two games Metroid fans should pick up if they haven't already - Shadow Complex for XBLA which is a shameless knock-off of Super Metroid and Metroid Prime Trilogy for Wii which has all three Metroid Prime games on one disc with Wiimote controls. The new Wii Metroid should be out next year too, can't wait for that one.


----------



## sami

Another new Metroid? I'll have to read up on that. I believe Prime 3 was before the gameboy's part 2? 'Wonder where the next one will take place.


----------



## jam3v

That looks great. The 2 best Metroids ever made were Super Metroid and the first Metroid Prime.


----------



## DDDorian

sami said:


> Another new Metroid? I'll have to read up on that. I believe Prime 3 was before the gameboy's part 2? 'Wonder where the next one will take place.



Yeah, all three Prime games take place between the original and Metroid II.

The upcoming game is called Metroid: Other M and they're making it with Team Ninja who does the new Ninja Gaiden games. It takes place between Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion and considering there's only one trailer that's basically just third-person combat it looks pretty damn cool


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Other M: Now THAT is worth looking forward to. And I'm glad Team Ninja are involved, the new Ninja Gaiden games were great.


----------



## sami

Oh yeah! I remember now. 

I got to play Prime 3 for the first time last night. Was awesome!!


----------



## philkilla

Never seen that....and it looks awesome.


----------



## sami

Love your avatar phil! 

been playing Prime 3 for the last few days but not as long as I'd like. I wish the Wiimote had more buttons and were positioned better.


----------



## philkilla

Thanks!

I haven't played prime 3 unfortunately. I would like to give a whirl.


----------



## sami

Finished Prime 3 today. Was a great game and all, but the ending totally SUCKED. Last boss fight was fun because until after it was over, I didn't realize that I had 199%+ focus the whole time. It coulda been a bit longer too. Was totally short compared to the first two.


----------



## Bobo

DDDorian said:


> Two games Metroid fans should pick up if they haven't already - Shadow Complex for XBLA which is a shameless knock-off of Super Metroid and Metroid Prime Trilogy for Wii which has all three Metroid Prime games on one disc with Wiimote controls.



I'm ignorant on all things Wii. So this Prime Trilogy, does it only use that funky Wii controller where you have to play hacky sack with the thing just to play the game? I may exaggerate a bit lol. 

I thought about maybe getting a Wii someday mostly just to play that game, but I'm not sure I'm going to like anything but old school controls.


----------



## BigPhi84

The controls are really intuitive, dare I say the best FPS controls on the Wii.


----------



## sami

Yeah, it transitioned well control-wise, but it made me wish the wiimote had more buttons. I liked the fact that you don't have to change guns to match doors anymore. That was like having to change cards in the first two NES metal gear games to open doors, lol.


----------



## DDDorian

Bumping this because Nintendo had a press conference today and announced that the new Metroid game will be out on June 27


----------



## Anthony

Awesome ^

Was I the only one who _loved _Metroid Fusion? The idea of being pursued on a space station alone intrigues me. (Dead Space <3)


----------



## sami

If you're talking about the GBA games, I liked both of them although I wished they had more (like I always do).

Can't wait for M!


----------



## Empryrean

I liked fusion


----------



## Isan

I was a speed runner in fusion beat it 100% in 45mins and 28 mins with what every i just happened to grab .... I played it 23 times in one day to get those times  man i was a no lifer


----------



## Isan

bump for the amazing nature of sr388


----------

